# 3D Printed Flintlock, Maps & a Royal Paper



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally got around to painting my 1st 3D printed prop ... a flintlock pistol.




























Added a few more maps and a royal decree with a faux wax seal.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great, IMU! Did you scan the one we sent you to create this one?

3D printing is like magic


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Roxy. No, I haven't advanced that far yet. It was a free file available that I had to modify a bit.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work, Sir!


----------

